# Koolkitty's Drawings



## koolkitty (Mar 19, 2009)

I love to draw. Over 6 months, this is what my computer would scan. These are in no particular order.
http://koolkitty752.deviantart.com/art/Amaterasu-111850351 Amaterasu Okami
http://koolkitty752.deviantart.com/art/Albert-Wesker-W-I-P-113053137 Albert Wesker, work in progress
http://koolkitty752.deviantart.com/art/Snarling-Wolf-111702097 Snarling Wolf
http://koolkitty752.deviantart.com/art/Prince-Marth-111083239 Prince Marth
http://koolkitty752.deviantart.com/art/Raikou-109847042 Raikou
http://koolkitty752.deviantart.com/art/Arcanine-109783015 Arcanine
http://koolkitty752.deviantart.com/art/Walking-Tiger-109623480 Walking Tiger
http://koolkitty752.deviantart.com/art/Cougar-scanner-problems-109610556 Cougar
http://koolkitty752.deviantart.com/art/Leaping-Tiger-109402623 Leaping Tiger
http://koolkitty752.deviantart.com/art/Link-Fighting-Darknut-109402319 Link + Darknut
http://koolkitty752.deviantart.com/art/Volke-109325870 Volke
http://koolkitty752.deviantart.com/art/Running-Wolf-109325646 Running Wolf
http://koolkitty752.deviantart.com/art/Laguz-Tiger-109185671 Laguz Tiger
Critiques are appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 19, 2009)

The wolves' bodies are a bit too long, and the leaping tiger looks like it's standing on its hind legs. Maybe you could show less of its body by curving it backwards?

As for the wolves comment, the running wolf is fine except for the spiky fur and long neck.

The Laguz tiger's snout is too long and it doesn't have a round enough head.


----------

